# Getting big....so fast



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi,

We've had Haylee almost 2 weeks and she's already gained 1/2 lb!!!! I'm feeding her Royal Canine puppy...about 1/3 cup a day...is that too much. She's not fat but she's got that rolly polly little puppy belly...looks so cute. Just want to make sure I don't overfeed her.

I have to put Petey's food up and away after he eats otherwise she'd eat that too

Thanks
Nancy


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

The package should instruct you how much to feed her. If you are still unclear, ask your vet. Keep in mind that she will also go through growth spurts. Jeffery had about 4 of these during his first year and seemed like he couldn't eat enough. As long as you can feel the outline of her ribs and spine, then she is fine with what ever weight she is at.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

it sounds to me like you are way underfeeding! i know for nb it says to feed 2X the recomended dose for a puppy so you should be feeded 2/3 a cup at the least! they are growing and need extra calories, please feed more! how much food you feed will not change how big the dog grows to be, that is purely genetic! of course feed less as the dog nears a year old.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Your vet is your best source to find out if your baby is gaining too quickly. They are gonna grow a certain amount and normally very quickly when they are very young. I would consult my vet ASAP and make sure you are feeding enough and not too much.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm feeding her Royal Canin....it says 1/4 - 1/2 cup daily....I'm spreading it out during the day....feeding her 3 times a day....she eats as much as she want and then leaves it.....of course she'd love to get some of the yorkies food!!! I've also been giving her snacks....pieces of Iam puppy cookies after she uses the peepad. She has water availalbe 24/7. She's very active and playful...she just seems to be growing in front of my eyes.

We already have an appt scheduled with the vet....we'll be seeing him on Friday


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I'm feeding her Royal Canin....it says 1/4 - 1/2 cup daily....I'm spreading it out during the day....feeding her 3 times a day....she eats as much as she want and then leaves it.....of course she'd love to get some of the yorkies food!!! I've also been giving her snacks....pieces of Iam puppy cookies after she uses the peepad. She has water availalbe 24/7. She's very active and playful...she just seems to be growing in front of my eyes.
> 
> We already have an appt scheduled with the vet....we'll be seeing him on Friday[/B]




I feed my babies at 7:AM and 5m and ALWAYS keep a bowl of
dry kibble down for them to nibble if they're hungry in between
meals. They're not like cats and usually won't eat just for the 
sake of eating and only when hungry. Just a suggestion.


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

My babies are already 5# each...but I just think some get bigger????
Karrie


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

> Hi,
> 
> We've had Haylee almost 2 weeks and she's already gained 1/2 lb!!!! I'm feeding her Royal Canine puppy...about 1/3 cup a day...is that too much. She's not fat but she's got that rolly polly little puppy belly...looks so cute. Just want to make sure I don't overfeed her.
> 
> ...


Just curious, has she been checked for worms?? Alot of times when a puppy has a big stomach but a small body, they have worms. Now if her stomach is is proportion to the rest of her body then that is normal but if she seems to have a really round belly then it can be an indicator that she has worms which makes their stomach bigger and can cause them to weigh more. Just a thought.

As for feeding her, I would talk with your vet about how much you should feed her. I use to think that there was no such thing as over feeding, but I have learned otherwise. There was a person, on another forum, whose puppy got into her bag of puppy food and ate alot and actually died from eating too much. I didn't think it was possible, but I guess it is. Your vet will know exactly how much your little girl needs after he sees her. I personally don't think you are feeding her too much, but that is just my opinion.
Let us know what your vet says and how things go!!
Oh and I love the name Haylee, it is so cute!!!


----------

